# Surrogacy Questions



## sparkly jewel (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi

I am wondering if some of you ladies in the know can help me.  I am 41 years old and have two children who are eight and nearly 14.  I have pcos but have never had a miscarriage though I did have slight difficulties conceiving my second child though eventually after 18 months I got pregnant.

Basically my sister who is 33 has been told she has ovarian cancer and it is classed as borderline at the moment.  She has been advised to have a full hysterectomy.  They have already taken away a large cyst and one ovary.

She is looking into the possibility of either freezing eggs or embryos with doner sperm(she is currently single)

What I am wondering is how good a surrogate would I make?  She may not decide to have children straight away and wait untiil she meets someone which obviously would make me older still?

We have the same mother but different fathers?

Would I be her best bet?  I don't want to give her false hope.  I should also add that I am several stone overweight   

I would be grateful for your thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Sparkly,
firstly sorry to hear about your sister, I have been through cancer and hyst myself so HUGS to her, as for you being a surro for her, how lovely of you, I would say it's def something you could do, there are 'older' surros the only rhing I would say is find out if any clinics you may use have age limits, as they all differ and some are more strict than others, but lots of 'older' ladies are sucessful surrogates. One other point to note is that it's very rare here in the UK for clinics to freeze eggs and from what I've heard not as sucessful as embies and I don't know your timescales but bear in mind that sperm has to be quarrantined for 6 months, wishing your sister well and feel free to pm me if you'd like to ask anything more.
Sam


----------



## sparkly jewel (Jan 25, 2006)

thanks Sam - what a beautiful ending to your story your girls are lovely.

My sister went to Barts and they didnt seem to think there will be any prob with freezing eggs though they said embryos have more success rate - the only poss problem with that would be if a couple of years down the line she were to meet someone and he wanted his own biological child.  

I didn't know about the six months sperm thing and i dont think she does either so will let her know a bout that .
At Bats they seemed surprised she had been advised to have a full hysterectomy so she is going to question that again.  

Thanks for taking time to reply will p.m you if we come up with any further questions


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

sparkly Jewel I am so sorry to hear about your sister, if she freezes eggs make sure that she goes to somewhere that it well used to freezing eggs by vitrification not just freezing process and are they used to dealing with eggs and not just embryos- eg Hammersmith is one place that does this and I could highly recommend Mr Trew.

Therefore if she doesn't fertilise them she has the option later down the line of meeting a partner she wants to have children with.

Wishing you lots of love and luck


----------



## sparkly jewel (Jan 25, 2006)

thanks JJ1 I will pass that info on to her.  

What a journey you have been on wishing you all the best and hope you are sucessful


----------

